# Change gear lever on a logan 200 lathe



## Bbholder (Feb 27, 2020)

I am trying to learn about metal turning and picked up a Logan 200. I have cleaned and lubricated it and installed new felt wipers and am trying to determine if everything is working correctly.My question is on the change hear lever bolt stud should there be play to let the gears engage properly or should that be a solid stud with very little play. The machine is overall very quiet until you engage the change gear lever. I do not have any experience with these machines so I don't have a good starting point to work from. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Everything does engage and turn I just want to make sure I am not destroying anything! I am totally new to these machines and enjoy fixing anything mechanical just don't have a reference point to start


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 28, 2020)

The more features you engage the noisier your lathe will become. Back gear is very noisy also.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 28, 2020)

Your question about the change gear lever isn't completely clear, but as Shooty said, the straight cut gears in the gear train do make noise.  It can be minimized by adjusting the backlash in the gears and keeping everything lubricated.  
I use open gear grease, which is sticky stuff that doesn't fling off.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2020)

Yep. That's the sound of a 200/210.
Make sure they're properly lubed. 
Check out your half-nuts when you get a chance to. They wear out.


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 28, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Yep. That's the sound of a 200/210.
> Make sure they're properly lubed.
> Check out your half-nuts when you get a chance to. They wear out.


I did go thru the half nuts and took apart the lower apron cleaned and oiled all of that i was just surprised to have movement of 7\32 forward and back on the gear that engages on the change gear lever stud


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 28, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> The more features you engage the noisier your lathe will become. Back gear is very noisy also.


thanks i did get more noise when engaging the back gear but was more rumble!


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 28, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Your question about the change gear lever isn't completely clear, but as Shooty said, the straight cut gears in the gear train do make noise.  It can be minimized by adjusting the backlash in the gears and keeping everything lubricated.
> I use open gear grease, which is sticky stuff that doesn't fling off.


Thanks for the reply! Is openness grease a brand name or type of grease?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2020)

Bbholder said:


> I did go thru the half nuts and took apart the lower apron cleaned and oiled all of that i was just surprised to have movement of 7\32 forward and back on the gear that engages on the change gear lever stud


Where exactly are you seeing the .200" of 'play'? 
Is the carriage moving or just the larger gear when it's meshing with the smaller gear?


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 28, 2020)

*the gear i am pointing at can be moved to the front or rear.200 that  is the pivot point of shaft on the change gear lever*


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 28, 2020)

A lathe is the only machine tool that can make every part for itself to run almost indefinitely.


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 28, 2020)

Bbholder said:


> View attachment 315077
> *the gear i am pointing at can be moved to the front or rear.200 that  is the pivot point of shaft on the change gear lever*


That gear shouldn't wobble on the shaft, if that's what you're saying.


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 28, 2020)

The gear does not wobble the whole shaft move s


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 28, 2020)

Nope...the shaft should be tight.


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for answering as I assumed it should be but I have learned that is not a good thing to do.Now I need to determine if it is the insert shaft or the housing that's worn. I wish I knew someone local with a working 200 that I could see and hear the troubleshooting would be much easier.For me half of troubleshooting is knowing what things sound like when they are correct! This forum is the next best thing! Thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 28, 2020)

If you pull the whole assembly off and look at it, you'll probably find it easy to troubleshoot.  If its like every Logan I've had,  you just remove 2 screws and it pulls right off.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 29, 2020)

Bbholder said:


> Thanks for the reply! Is openness grease a brand name or type of grease?



Open gear grease is a type of grease.   Open gear greases are used on machinery
with large open gear trains that can't be enclosed in a housing: something like a rock crusher. 
A lot of it is sold in pails or drums, but I bought a tube of Jet-Lube OGH.

+1 on what Chuck said.  The two screws just below the assembly secure a small plate that engages in a slot.
If the screws are tight. the assembly should not move.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 29, 2020)

I just went out to my chilly neglected shop to check what mine does.
At that pivot there is no sloppy movement at all.
Looking at the parts diagram, I'm wondering if there is severe wear on shaft #LA-138



	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 29, 2020)

middle.road said:


> I just went out to my chilly neglected shop to check what mine does.
> At that pivot there is no sloppy movement at all.
> Looking at the parts diagram, I'm wondering if there is severe wear on shaft #LA-138
> 
> ...


thank you for checking i am thinking the same thing !


----------



## Bbholder (Feb 29, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Open gear grease is a type of grease.   Open gear greases are used on machinery
> with large open gear trains that can't be enclosed in a housing: something like a rock crusher.
> A lot of it is sold in pails or drums, but I bought a tube of Jet-Lube OGH.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 1, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Looking at the parts diagram, I'm wondering if there is severe wear on shaft #LA-138




And/or the LA137-2 Tumbler


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2020)

wa5cab said:


> And/or the LA137-2 Tumbler


I was wondering about that also.  
Inner bore or the outer boss?


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 1, 2020)

Well, both actually.  But primarily the outer if it fits into a hole in the left end of the headstock as it appears that it must.  Plus wear on the ring that the LA-1007 appears to slide into and wear on LA-1007 and the hole in the headstock .


----------

